# Toxodera n' Metallyticus



## tier (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi

I found them on Java, but dead in the zoological museum in Bogor:

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/1ff4-7x-jpg.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/1ff4-7y-jpg.html

regards


----------



## ismart (Jun 10, 2010)

Cool find!


----------

